
SpaceX to send Dragon to Mars as soon as 2018 - vishnuks
https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/725351354537906176
======
11thEarlOfMar
This post got traction:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11581603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11581603)

